# Server Backup Frage



## Rolli-Ronny (17. Dez. 2010)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage.Ich habe einen vServer am laufen und zusätzlich Backup Space auf einen anderen Server liegen den ich natürlich sehr gerne nutzen möchte.Meine Frage wäre was für Backup möglichkeiten würden dafür in Frage kommen bzw welches Programm oder Script könnte man dafür nehmen?Das Problem ist das der vServer und der Backupserver unterschiedliche IP´s haben und der Backupserver kein standard Port nutzt.Über Tips.Tricks etc von euch wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Dez. 2010)

Wie ich dir schon schrieb. Ich wäre definitiv für rsync. Der Backupserver holt sich die Backups. Damit auf dem Masterserver kein Zugang zum Backupserver vorhanden ist.
Die Ports sind völlig egal, kann man alles einstellen.
Weiterer Vorteil. Nach dem ersten rsync werden nur noch Veränderungen geholt.
In regelmäßigen Abständen kann man auf dem Backupserver das Backup des rsync packen lassen um eine Art gesamtsnapshot zu haben. 
So hat der Backupserver auch was zu tun und der Hauptserver ist außer für die Zeit des rsync nicht weiter damit belastet bzw beschäftigt.
Gruß Sven


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (17. Dez. 2010)

Habe ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben das ich auf dem Backupserver keine root Rechte etc habe.Damit scheidet eine installation von rsync definitiv aus denke ich mal.Ist aber auch irgendwie ein wenig verzwickt ie Sache.


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Dez. 2010)

Dann fangen wir mal anders an. Was kann denn dein Backupspace? Was ist installiert womit kann man arbeiten?


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (17. Dez. 2010)

So gesehen ist es eigentlich nur ein ganz gewöhnlicher Webspace wo ich nur via FileZilla zugriff drauf habe.


----------



## Till (17. Dez. 2010)

Ok, das heißt also dass Du nur FTP Zugriff hast. dann scahu Dir doch das hier mal an:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1641


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (24. Dez. 2010)

Sagt weiss jemand von euch wie ich es hinbekomme das die Backup Dateien von Reoback im passiv Modus übertragen werden?Das wäre nämlich sehr wichtig damit diese zum Backupserver übertargen werden können.Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Wurstbrot (16. Jan. 2011)

evt. Anleitung / FAQ's / manpage?

Grüssle


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (16. Jan. 2011)

Wurstbrot jetzt habe ich länger eine für mich akzeptable Lösung am laufen.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (16. Jan. 2011)

Wurstbrot jetzt habe ich länger eine für mich akzeptable Lösung am laufen.Aber Reoback habe ich so ncht zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. Jan. 2011)

Reoback wäre auch nicht unbedingt meine erste Wahl, aber jeder hat ja seinen eigenen Anspruch.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (17. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Reoback wäre auch nicht unbedingt meine erste Wahl, aber jeder hat ja seinen eigenen Anspruch.



Was wäre denn deine erste Wahl?Vielleicht gibt es etwas besseres als das was ich jetzt einsetze.


----------

